# stopping birth control-- what to expect?



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

After 3 years of the pill and 3 months of the patch, I'm taking a break. My libido has been nonexistant since October/November and it's getting to the point where it's affecting our relationship...I called my gyno and she recommended a break from birth control for awhile. But after being on it so long, I don't know what to expect. Does anyone know? Will my period come earlier/later? I suspect it will be heavier but not sure on that either. Has anyone else gone off birth control because of libido problems? Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## fun (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi erinjk







I've been off the pill for over a year now and your libido should increase (mine did)I started getting more spots around that time of the month







had none when I was on pill...but still nothing major. You may also lose weight...my IBS started around that time..dunno if it's related, prob not.My periods were irregular for a year sometimes 6-8 weeks! Now about every 5 but that's normal I think. It's a bit heavier too but not so much. Hope that may help


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks, Katie! Glad to hear your libido went up. I'm hoping things will start up again for me. I'm also hoping I don't lose my boobs, lol. I went from an A cup to a B cup around the time I started the pill, and I don't want to lose my B cup. Ah, well. Vanity is much less important at this point.Thanks again!


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

Erinjk,I just posted a reply on another link about this. I have been off the pill for almost a month after being on it for about 4 years. I feel really good right now: no nausea, less diarrhea, better mood, and my libido has increased (I didn't really think of it until you asked the question). I expect it to take a few months for my period to become regular and it may be heavier but I'm thinking that the good outweighs the bad in my case. Good luck to you!


----------



## fun (Feb 21, 2004)

ooooh, forgot about about that!yep, unfortunately I have gone down a cup size too







back to A, oh well! But you're right it is much healthier to be off it --from many points of view...even if you do have have to rely on a padded wonder-bra for nights out







Hope you feel better soon


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Many years ago - too many to remember! I came off the pill after being on it for about 6yrs without a break. We didn't use any other birth control as we had thought about starting a family. My husband wanted children, I wasn't too sure. Well, within two months I was pregnant. It was probably the best thing I've ever done.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

I just went off a few months ago to see if that would help my IBS symptoms at all. It didn't. The first month my period came exactly when it was supposed to, but for the next few months it drifted a little - sometimes on time, sometimes a little late (once a little too late - thought I was going to have a panic attack!). The only real difference is that now i have a really dull ache when I ovulate. My midwife (nope, I'm not pregnant, I just find that midwives are so much better than gyns!) said that its perfectly normal.Hope it works out alright for you!kac


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

KAC, my "gyn" is a midwife too in the practice I go to! I LOVE her! So understanding and I feel I can talk to her about ANYTHING, including a decreased libido.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

i've been on the pill for about 8 years now and am also thinking of a break.. did any of you experience any sort of moodiness after coming off of it??


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I was on the pill non-stop for almost 9 years and just went off of it a couple of months ago. No changes in my IBS or moods, but did lose weight and dropped a cup size (dang it!







). And, yes, the libido is a lot better. Before the pill my period was always early, heavy and painful. So far it's right on time, not very heavy and the pain is "normal". Hope it stays that way! I also get the ovulation pains, but I had that before going on the pill too.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

I was on Ortho Tricyclene for 16 years straight. I stopped it last October. My almost daily headaches were suddenly gone. My first period was awful...very heavy and achey, but over the last six months they have gradually gotten lighter and much easier to deal with. That first one was so horrible I almost went right back on the pill, but I made a deal with myself to give things six months to settle down, and they have. My temper and nerves have improved tremendously, too.


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

After reading these posts, I have decided to take the plunge and stop taking the pill...it is one thing that I never thought of as possibly affecting my bowels. I never really liked the whole idea of altering my body's hormones - I guess being off the pill must be better than being on it...apart from the whole pregnancy thing! But there are always other contraception methods I'm willing to try if it stops my IBS symptoms!!!Will post back in a month or two and let you know if it has helped with my IBS.Polly


----------



## divarita (Jan 12, 2003)

I too am thinking about going off the pill. Hoping that it maybe eases my IBS symptoms. I want to know though, for those of you who have been on it forever like myself... 15 years, what contraceptives have you found acceptable in place of the pill? I do NOT want to resort to condoms or gels or anything I have to insert before sex.???


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey girls,I was happy to find this entry. I have been on the pill for over 7 years and just stopped last week. I am hoping it helps IBS-D, anyone have any luck? I want to start a family soon but am going to just let it happen so I won't be dissapointed. Wow, do you think IBS could be at all related to the BC pills? Why is IBS so common in women and not men? Hmm just a thought. Always looking for an answer why this annoying problem effects some and not others.


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

Just stopped last week of March... took three different Pills (OrthoTri-Cyclen, Alesse, Yasmin) over last eight years. My period came a week late and was heavier than usual. I felt like my period was going to start that whole week! haha Hubby was supportive. Why did I go off of it? (1) Hoping to get pregnant this summer, (2) Libido was TOTALLY GONE. For (2), I also talked with psych and a couple of months ago I went from 20 mg Celexa daily to just 10 mg. I think the combo was too much for my libido. Started to feel much better-- that is, of course, until I got into that dammitperiodjuststart time about a week ago. hahaYeah, the libido thing was torture. I never wanted to do it and, of course, my husband did. As soon as my period's over, I hope to be feeling "up" enough to get back to business.







teeheeI'd love to check back with everyone and trade notes. Good to see we're talking about this.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Lilymaid, it's great to see you again! I've wondered how you were doing







I've been on the pill for about 8 years and would like to give my body a break from the hormones sometime, but my periods are so completely miserable without it (even with it they are bad!) that I'm not going to stop it until we're thinking of starting a family. Makes me think about only waiting a year or two to TTC rather than longer, though. And maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones who has less period pain after a pregnancy. Also after years of suspected endo when my gyn was ready to do a lap if I couldn't take the pain, but I was hesitant, this year I was ready to have one if he still thought it was good but now he wants to just keep treating it with hormones. When it's time to start a family if we have any trouble getting pg he'll do a lap right away without making us try for a longer period of time.BTW, I'm new to the patch and maybe it's coincidence, but my libido is stronger than it was with the pill. I'm also spotting some, which has me a little worried. Maybe the patch isn't strong enough for me. I've had to switch pills before because of spotting.


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

I went off the pill (after 4years)8 weeks ago, and I have yet to have a period. I took a pregnancy test that came back negative (actually, I took 2, because there were 2 in the box). Even though I know I'm not pregnant, I'm getting a little antsy waiting for my period to come back. How long should I give it before I go to the doctor?


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Again,I posted 2 months ago to say that I just went off the pill and thought I'd send an update. I am still amazed at how much better I feel - less headaches, less tired, less depressed mood. My IBS D has been better too but I wonder if that's not due to feeling healthier and happier in general rather than a change in hormones. My periods have been quite regular and tolerable as well. The only down side is that my skin is breaking out more.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

When i stopped the pill i did not havea period for 2/3 months and i had bad cramps for about 3 weeks prior to my period when it finally came.


----------

